
Kanye West is sharing all his contracts - waffle_ss
https://twitter.com/kanyewest/media
======
Miner49er
A couple of interesting tweets:

[https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/1305977929180966913](https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/1305977929180966913)

When I spoke to Katie Jacobs who is on the board of Vivendi we decided to
create a “Y combinator” for the music industry so artist have the power and
transparency to to be in control of our future ... no more shady contracts ...
no more life long deals

[https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/1306020451286544384](https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/1306020451286544384)

The Y Combinator started companies like Dropbox and Airbnb. For the first
time, it cleaned up contracts and made venture capital transparent. It
empowered start ups with the tools to succeed and grow their businesses. It
changed the Silicon Valley game.

